# 1/18/03



## Leethal (Jan 20, 2003)

Woke up with a bad cold!!!!

Breakfast
1 can tuna
2 tbsp Mayo
1 boiled egg

10:00


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Leethal, the best way to post your daily meals would be to start 1 journal and everyday post in there.  It is much to difficult for anyone here to follow your meals if you do a new post for each.  Just thought I'd help.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Leethal!  Welcome to IM!

What are your goals?  What does your workout look like?


----------



## Leethal (Jan 20, 2003)

*I replied to this by accident*

My thread is supposed to be in the Before I turn 30 topic, also I left my list of foods ate at home so Will have to update later.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

Got it 

Good luck!


----------

